# which miter saw??? ridgid or hitachi



## carter4 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a new miter and was wondering what people prefer between the 12 inch compound sliding miter saw that ridgid sells or the one that hitachi sells ive used a friends hitachi but i can get a ridgid for a little cheaper.
Thanks guys
Nick


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive never tried a new Hitachi before but I have a Rigid. They seem to make some pretty nice tools. Ive only used older Hitachi models and I don't seem to like them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Bosch.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ridgid's lifetime warranty is hard to pass up...Good luck, Mike


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Carter: have you given any consideration to avoiding the _sliding _style miter saws? I was hell-bent on Dewalt CSMS, but gave it up after going hands-on with a demo. There just seems to me to be way too much opportunity for slop and play in the very nature of the tool. Predominantly the same reason a lot of woodworkers tend to avoid a radial arm saw. 

That being said, I'd look into a Dewalt before I made a purchase. I know they'll be a few bucks more, but like Dad always said, "You get what you pay for when you buy quality tools, and you get what you deserve when you don't."

Dad, he was smart that way. (Spent 42 years as a machinist.)

regards,
smitty


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

Well for me it would be the Makita, they are usually getting the best reviews in the magazines and I have one now and it works great. However if Festool came out before I bought the Makita I would probably of bought the festool model

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I am looking for a miter saw also and people have told me to stay clear from anything over 10" cause of blade wobbling. I also was told to stay clear of the sliders because they will make inaccurate cuts.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

As long as you set up your saw properly there should be no problem keeping them square. Routine maintenance and proper handling is also a must. I have seen people say their cms are always out of square and then you see their saw and how they handle it and its no wonder why it isnt square. As far as 12" blade wobble i have never heard about that. If you use a quality blade it will not be an issue.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

AS far as the Hitachi issue goes, personal preference. I have used a LOT of routers, and my favorite is the KM12VC from Hitachi. I also like Ridgid tools, and particularly like the lifetime service agreement...

That would be a tough choice. But FWIW, my wish list has the Hitachi 12" on it, not the Ridgid...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Carter,
After starting out with a sears compound miter box and burning it up in a years time, I bought my first hitachi. It was their 8 1/4" sliding compound. Great saw. I used if for about fifteen years and gave it to a friend of mine who still uses it. I bought the hitachi 10" sliding compound when it first came out and am using that one now. It bevels in both directions. I am very satisfied with it and haven't had any problems with it. Like Woodchuck said, any saw needs regular checking, starting with when you take it out of the box. The fences are adjustable to make sure it is square when it's supposed to be. Get a good square and check it. Only takes a few minutes. The slide rail system that hitachi uses is a very tight setup. I don't have any trouble getting accurate cuts with it. I did just buy a new forrest chopmaster blade for it. It is slightly thicker than the thin kerf blades that comes with the saw. This should eliminate any blade deflection that sometime comes with the thin kerf blades when making a large cut on hardwood like oak or hard maple. Which ever saw you choose, don't allow price alone to make your decision. If you buy a decent saw, it will last for a long time with proper care. Make sure you feel comfortable with it, changing angles, bevels, etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok I checked that reconditioned online store and they have some pretty good deals. I may end up going with Hitachi to save 200 or 300 bucks.
Alot of there better stuff is on backorder. Has anyone bought from them? please give me some feedback about this company. www.recondiotionedsales.com


----------



## john5mt (Feb 27, 2009)

As a pro i hate most rigid tools...as a hobbyist theyre ok

I love my hitachi miter saws and nail guns

theyre laser setup is far superior as well as the accuracy of the miter and bevel gauges.


----------

